# Portsmouth, OH. F-1, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Portsmouth, OH | F-1

German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Portsmouth, OH
Large • Adult • Female

this is a female german shepard, black and brown with medium hair and large ins size, friendly and still a young girl Our adoption fee is $70.00 and includes the spay or neuter which is done after the adoption has been approved and Dog License. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All puppies receive a shot and are wormed upon adoption. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. We make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the Shelter Staff. The pound is not able to comply 










Scioto County Dog Pound 
95 Arrowhead North Road 

Portsmouth, OH 45662 
Phone: 740-353-8802

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Small rural kill shelter, the only one in Scioto county. Euthanizes every Tuesday......

Beautiful girl, will not have long.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Still listed... beautiful, beautiful girl...
Is anyone working on her placement???
Karen


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

bump for this beautiful little girl.


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

No longer listed..hope she got out beautiful girl...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok Just called the shelter,she was adopted. Thank you for another holiday miracle!


----------

